# 2013 ford fiesta



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Probably not going to go super crazy with the build log, but gonna share a little 

Amp rack









Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## nonamedude (Oct 22, 2010)

Subbed to see your build. I quite like the little cars.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Carpeted the sub baffle and the amp rack





































Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Slots cut out










Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Interesting!........more pics


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Amps and eq mounted. This is all going in the trunk, between the wheel wells. The IB baffle will mount in front.

All the components are on 3/4" stand-offs so they don't block the vents (which allow the subs access to the trunk volume)



















Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Partially wired the amp rack. Waiting for some barrier strips to come in to finish it



















Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Amp rack all wired and tested! Now this snow needs to go away so I can get it all installed.



















Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## powpow2pavement (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good and hope it fits well. Thanks for sharing. Post up some more pics once you have it installed.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

oh I test fitted it a few times before it even got carpeted. it fits really nice. barely small enough to fit through the trunk opening, but with a little wiggling it goes, lol.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Had a spare 1/2 hour after work. Installed the fuse holder. 

Only had to cut a little off the stock fuse cover










Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Would have looked cool if you made a few more holes to pass wiring through and did it all back behind the rack.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

That actually is the back kinda. The amps will be hidden. Will be easier too see once its installed. The back side is facing the trunk

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Here it is installed

Amp rack folded down









Amp rack folded up and locked.









Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you like the EQ? I have one of those layin'around as good as new... Still looking to use it someday...

Strange to see a fiesta sedan... I only know them as hb... 

Nice job done!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you 

Ya I got the sedan specifically so I could do an ib install.

No idea yet, the amp rack is installed, but the car is not wired yet though, lol.

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Hopefully they sound as good as they look, cause they look pretty darn good 



















Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Got them installed, barely fit.




























Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks great - now all you need is to anodize the JL amps blue so it will all match!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Ha ha, maybe paint the ss black? 

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks good! Love those Slash amps!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

So do you run the phase in reverse when they are installed like that?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BeatsDownLow said:


> So do you run the phase in reverse when they are installed like that?


just like any install, run the phase that sounds best 

but I will start with it reversed to keep it in phase relative to the rest of the system.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Pretty cool build man. Looking forward to some more updates. I almost picked up one of those subs for IB duties.. Seem to be a gem.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

BowDown said:


> Pretty cool build man. Looking forward to some more updates. I almost picked up one of those subs for IB duties.. Seem to be a gem.


will defintealy keep you updated as to it performance. alot of people seem to like these.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Any luck getting your horns sorted?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

benny said:


> Any luck getting your horns sorted?


havent got them in yet, was hoping I would this weekend, but looks like it is going to be raining (no garage)

according to Eric, he said they will work where I have to put em. just have to make a panel from the top edge of the horn to the edge of the dash to couple it to the cabin.

hopefully they will work. If they dont, then I will just run the dual x65 with the xs28 I have in the stock tweeter location.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Woohoo, go me! Got a lucky break on running the power wire. Nice big oval grommet where the clutch would go if I had the manual tranny. no drilling required.

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Got the doors wires pulled. what a PITA. The stock location would not work. they have a custom connector that had no open locations to sneak some wires through. even if they did, they have a double wall kick pannel with about 3" of space between them and then the 1/2" foam they have coated the whole car with. fishing a wire through would have been hell.

took a total of about 150 feet of 16ga OFC to wire the whole car. 

each side:
1 run for signal from stock HU
2 runs for the dual 6.5"
1 run for the HLCD.


----------



## jeeptian (Feb 9, 2013)

looking good


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

So I got the subs going, and I got the HLCDs and X65 installed in the doors.

still working out some kind of glitch in how the LOC is interfacing with with the stock amplifier. I may have to swap the stock speakers back in to verify a theory.

X65 installed


















Pictures of the HLCD


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

So I got my door deadening done last night. I used Second Skin Damplifier. Pretty impressed with it. Very sticky, if you dont get it placed right the first try you may not get it back off, lol. I wanted to wait until I had a nice hot day so the adhesive would stick optimally

very easy to install. I just cut it into strips and stuck it to the door where large unbraced areas were. Also deadened the door panel itself. Mostly around the speaker itself. I have found that the doors in this car are surprisingly dead to begin with. Make a nice "chunk" sound when you close them, so this didnt do as much as it might for other cars. I did notice less resonance at freq around 200-300 hz. 

This biggest difference, so far, has been in the rear. (no surprise here) deadening the rear dash and sealing up the holes into the trunk. this has reduced vibration by the most. There are still a few spot I need to treat, mostly plastic parts that cover sheet metal near the subs. bass guitar really lights those parts up and they make quite a noise at high volume.


----------



## sqgodz (Feb 3, 2011)

Looking good. I wonder if my doors will be as hard as you doors. I am tackling running the wires into the doors today after I get some barrier strips for ease when disconnecting the amp rack. Tomorrow, wiring the rack and test fitting.

I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the first car I couldn't run the wires through the stock location.

Ended up drilling a hole through flange that the door seal seats in. Once the seal is back in, you cant see the hole and the speaker wires have good strain relief. Annoyed that you can see the speaker wires, but oh well.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

just get a pair of these or something similar man.










LOOMJAMBver2 - Doorlock Jamb Loom Tubing (With Right Angle Inserts) (Version 2) - Generic


----------



## sqgodz (Feb 3, 2011)

Mine is going to go through the connectors. I will make it happen even if I have to reengineer the entire damn door.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

req said:


> just get a pair of these or something similar man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where were you 2 weeks ago?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

so I thought I would add a note about the pyle subs here.

if you plan to mount them invented, make sure you tape up the push-connectors. that was the source of very loud and annoying buzzing coming from them.


----------



## sqgodz (Feb 3, 2011)

I found this over the weekend and I don't know if you have seen it. I used the heck out of this thread to get my doors done. Yours might be the same/similar. Just a thought...

How-to: install a sound system; headunit, door speakers, amps (pics) - FordFusionClub.com : The #1 Ford Fusion Forum


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry minibar, but the door speaker wires look lame. Please don't shoot the 
messenger


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

trojan fan said:


> Sorry minibar, but the door speaker wires look lame. Please don't shoot the
> messenger


dont disagree. 

I have never had to do it that before, but the connector for the door is soo far up in the dash I couldnt even reach it. I could see it with a flash light, but that was about it. then the kick panel area is about 3" of dead space. fishing a wire was more going to be impossible. plus add that there was no blank spot on the connector for 3 sets of speaker wires. 

did what worked


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

and trolling your thread now... 

Now I see why you had quick knowledge of the last guys subs haha - you need more pics, I got through your thread too fast.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

he he, ya. they are very similar subs. most of the specs are the same. I think th eFS of his are 30hz, not 22, and his are slightly more sensitive (maybe due to the higher FS) but for a 15" sub that is only $50. these things are ossum and I have done alot of installs over the years. none of them Ib though.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Have you done IB with 8's in a rear deck before (hatched rear deck) --i've seen some builds here where theyve done IB in the hatch (part that normally lifts with the hatch).

//edit, derp you said you hadnt 

Only problem I could see there is, I would want something fairly shallow (which might not make the best IB sub) - and would also want to make sure it's light so when the hatch lifts it doesnt break the motors lifting it


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

there is a build thread on here of a guy who IB mounted a pair of 10" ID IdMax in a hatch. they were permanently mounted as far as I remember though. as I am sure you know, you dont need the baffle to be hermetically sealed, but it does need to be reasonably sealed, so a liftable hatch cover may not work very well.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

You'd be surprised how well an audi hatch seals  --its pretty impressive. I have two pieces of the hatch--one would remain stationary, the other lifts, so I could do it on the stationary, but then I worry about depth (eating up my trunk). I really just want them for midbass/higher bass --I have a 12 in the trunk (vented currently) that does ok.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

If you have a 12" you should not need (or want) a set of 8s.

If you go with the 8s ib, ditch the 12. That will get your trunk space back

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Feel like id lose all the bottom end if I just went 8's though.. I was thinking I'd use the 8's as more of a higher bass to midbass type application--maybe find some shallow mounts and put them in the deck-hatch piece (helix 8's?) who knows


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

Replaced the PAC loc with an AC LC2i. Ground loop noise is nearly gone.

Hoping it will improve sq as well.

Sent from my motorola electrify using digital farts


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey! What the F? That's it? Where is the rest of this install?? You didn't give up did you? LoL

I have a 2014 Fiesta and have been throwing around going IB for a while now! It's rainy season here in the Pacific NW and not having a Garage gives me a lot of time to plan this install out.

If you still have this car and this setup, would you mind posting some pics of How you Mounted your Baffle and where you Bolted it in the car? 
Also, did you plug All those holes in your Rear Deck Lid? Those Three that run along the Deck are Huge! Wondering if its necessary to block those off?
Why did you choose to mount the subs facing into the Trunk, rather than the "normal" way I see IB?

And lucky you and not getting the Manual! Wished I would have known that there is Almost NO Where to run larger than 4 ga through this FireWall!! I have more than enough 1/0ga to run from my battery back to my amps but Can't find a place to run it through and I definitely don't want to drill a Whole through my FireWall!!

Sorry for dredging up this "old" thread, but not many Fiesta Installs currently available online??


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I still have the car and I did finish it. Idont really have anymore pictures though.

I used CLD to cover over the holes in the rear deck and to dampen it a bit, you will want to make sure you treat the hell out of the rear deck or you will get nothing but noisey vibrations. I used 3 layers of CLD and a solid layer of cotton batting under the the package tray.

I did eventually turn the subs around. Those Pyles sound really nice, but the motors are not very quiet when they are in the cabin. Idid it that way originally to save some space in the trunk since the motors fit behind the seats perfectly.

Idont know about that. Wish Ihad gotten the manual. That 6 speed dual clutch is a PITA. Needed a rebuild at 30k miles. Dont sweat drilling a hole. Just make sure you seal it back up.


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah that 6 speed Auto is HORRIBLE!! My GF has an 2011 and its the scariest thing to drive! Still haven't figured it out, and we've had it since April!!

I do have a few vibrations that I am still trying to source out and get damped with something, just darn hard to find the time these days and its So F'n cold around here I have no desire to stand outside LOL


----------

